# Blue screen error:" Power Driver State Failure"



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello,


I recently encountered a sudden blue screened error message with the following error that was suggested to research: "Power_Driver_State_Failure". I have only seen the error once thus far, but I fear that I may see it again at some point. It forced a restart, and the rebooting process was rather slow. 


My operating system is Windows 8.1, and I have a Lenovo Y510p ideapad (nearly 9 months old). 


Is this a significant error? Is there any way to prevent it from returning again?


Any assistance would be greatly appreciated!


Thank you,


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

In order to try and determine the cause I need the minidump created


I would think the report was
Driver - Power State Failure
and the usual suspect - BUT by NO MEANS is it necessarily the cause in YOUR case is the Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver


It normally occurs when waking from sleep/hibernation


To send me the minidump file
go to computer
expand windows
scroll to minidump
open that
right click the latest dump file and click send to compressed - choose desktop as location
then on your reply her click go advanced - manage attachments
browse to where you saved the dump - then open and upload
then it will be attached to your reply


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Thank you for your reply! Yes, I saw the error not long after returning from Sleep mode. 


From the folder "Minidump", I sent the .dmp file (there was only one) to my desktop, but when I tried to attach it here, a message appeared saying that I do not have permission to open this file. Is there a way to give permission?


Thanks for your help and advice!


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you sent it to the desktop as a compressed file


> click send to compressed - choose desktop as location


when you right click and then hold mouse on send to - you choose compressed zip folder
it then tells you normally that it cannot create that folder in that location and do you wish it to be placed on the desktop


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


When I right click on the only available file in the folder "Minidump", and then select "Compressed (zipped) folder", an error message appears, saying "File not found or no read permission". Is there anyway to bypass that?


Thanks,


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I am a bit confused
you firstly said that you got it to the desktop as a compressed file but then when you came to attach here you received the message


Now you tell me you have an error message before you even get to the stage of attaching


Please see my screenshot
IT is NOT a minidump has I do not have a dump on this computer
I have never had a crash but the principle is the same


The first left facing arrow is the file - your dump file in the folder minidump
that is where you right click
the vertical arrow is where you hold the mouse on send
the large left facing arrow is where you then left click to send to compressed


DO YOU then get the message cannot send to compressed here do you wish to place on desktop


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

I apologize for the confusion. To clarify, on my first attempt, instead of selecting "Compressed (zipped) folder" in the right-click menu (when right-clicking on the only available file inside the folder "Minidump"), I selected "Desktop (create shortcut)", and it successfully created a shortcut icon on my desktop. It was that desktop icon/.dmp file that I initially tried to upload (in post #3) and subsequently received that first error message. 


Now, on the second attempt, as in post #5, I received the error "File not found or no read permission" when right-clicking and then selecting "Compressed (zipped) folder" for the same file in the "Minidump" folder (the procedure is the same as shown in your provided screenshot).


I hope this helps. 


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

right click the dump file - not the minidump folder the actual file
click copy
close the window
right click the desktop 
click paste


does it then allow that


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, that worked, although a message came up when I tried to paste to the desktop, stating that "You need administrator permission to copy this file", so I pressed continue, and it copied the file to the desktop.


I just tried to upload that copied file to this message, but the site stated that it is an Invalid File. Then, it says "DO NOT UPLOAD PRIVATE DATA!Please remember that files you upload here will be visible to anyone visiting this site. Do not upload files that contain private information (like customer names)." Are .dmp files supported?


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

when you have it on the desktop
Have you then right clicked and send to compressed

Then upload

If that does not work and in order to make some progress for you
Download this
http://www.resplendence.com/downloads
The free WHO CRASHED
open it and then click the analyse tab
then scroll down to the results and copy and paste not the whole window just the part that gives the dump analysis

It is not as good as the windbg official Microsoft analysis but it will do as a start


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, success! Okay, now the "Compressed (zipped) folder" option worked when the .dmp file was successfully pasted onto the desktop! 


I will try uploading now. Do you still want me to follow your latest instructions (in post #10)?


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes you can as it will take me a bit to analyse that on windbg


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay, here are the results from the "Crash Dump Analysis" heading:


Crash dump directory: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.

*On Fri 2014-09-26 2:31:30 AM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\Minidump\092514-45718-01.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntoskrnl.exe (nt+0x153CA0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE00169802060, 0xFFFFF802C11F8C80, 0xFFFFE0017B401820)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
file path: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ntoskrnl.exe
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: NT Kernel & System
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time.


*On Fri 2014-09-26 2:31:30 AM GMT your computer crashed*
crash dump file: C:\WINDOWS\memory.dmp
This was probably caused by the following module: ntkrnlmp.exe (nt!KeBugCheckEx+0x0) 
Bugcheck code: 0x9F (0x3, 0xFFFFE00169802060, 0xFFFFF802C11F8C80, 0xFFFFE0017B401820)
Error: DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE
Bug check description: This bug check indicates that the driver is in an inconsistent or invalid power state.
This appears to be a typical software driver bug and is not likely to be caused by a hardware problem. 
The crash took place in the Windows kernel. Possibly this problem is caused by another driver that cannot be identified at this time. 

~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. It appears it is USB related do you have anything connected USB
2. What Anti Virus are you using please
3. Have you recently - before the crash installed any software
4. There are a couple of recent driver updates for your y510p wireless driver and power management driver - July 2014
Have you installed these please


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

1. There is nothing connected to any USB drives/slots (I only connect USB flash disks once in a while)
2. Windows Defender
3. I installed Skype exactly two weeks before the crash
4. I am not certain if the drivers were installed, but the updates are done automatically, so it is possible that they had been installed automatically, as well.


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Skype can be downloaded from here
https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA10328/what-are-the-system-requirements-for-Skype

Or it can be installed from the Store
* It appears from reports I have read that Skype for desktop is less prone to problems than Skype from the store

*
2. I would update your drivers as mentioned from the Lenovo site
http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/pro...tops/ideapad-y510p-notebook?TabName=Downloads

Try starting with power management driver and the Lenovo driver

3. On Windows 8.1 it is not always realised that unless you opt OUT windows updates will also download and install driver updates
This is not a good idea as without doubt - the wrong driver is sometimes offered
Go Control Panel, Devices and Printers - right click the computer icon and click device installation settings
If it is set as I suspect it will be for automatically install driver software I suggest you change it to NO

4. I am about to sign off

5. If you get another crash please send the dump file and maybe there will be more information that will assist.

6. After installing those drivers and if you have Skype from the store uninstall that and install the version from the link I sent you

7. Then reboot and open a cmd prompt with admin rights
That is right click the white Windows symbol left of taskbar 
click Command prompt admin

then type
sfc /scannow

press enter

it will either report all files in order and no violations found or it will report - some errors could not be fixed.

8. Please post the result and I will reply about 1800 hrs UK time when I come back online

As you will have seen Who Crashes was of no assistance


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above
This is part of your dump
DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time (usually 10 minutes).
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: ffffe00169802060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: fffff802c11f8c80, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: ffffe0017b401820, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE: 3

DRIVER_OBJECT: ffffe00163980060

IMAGE_NAME: usbccgp.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 53d0f1b3

MODULE_NAME: usbccgp

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff8010f191000 usbccgp

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR: 0x9F

PROCESS_NAME: explorer.exe

CURRENT_IRQL: 2

STACK_TEXT: 
fffff802`c11f8c48 fffff802`bee7a586 : 00000000`0000009f 00000000`00000003 ffffe001`69802060 fffff802`c11f8c80 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff802`c11f8c50 fffff802`bee7a4a6 : ffffe001`71124df0 00000000`00000000 0000032c`a558083e fffff802`becc4190 : nt!PopIrpWatchdogBugcheck+0xde
fffff802`c11f8cb0 fffff802`becc0760 : 00000000`00000000 fffff802`c11f8e00 ffffe001`71124e28 fffff802`bef64180 : nt!PopIrpWatchdog+0x32
fffff802`c11f8d00 fffff802`bedd4dd5 : 00000000`00000000 fffff802`bef64180 fffff802`bec62900 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x4f0
fffff802`c11f8fb0 fffff802`bedd4bd9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxRetireDpcList+0x5
ffffd000`3843ce00 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiDispatchInterruptContinue

STACK_COMMAND: kb

FOLLOWUP_NAME: MachineOwner

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_usbccgp.sys

BUCKET_ID: X64_0x9F_3_IMAGE_usbccgp.sys

IT may well be the Camera driver
Install the one from the Lenovo site
http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/pro...ops/ideapad-y510p-notebook/downloads/DS037909


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,

Thank you so much for all of these suggestions and advice!

First, here is the website that I used to previously download and install Skype: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/

Is that a safe link to use for the installation (I pressed on that green button, entitled "Get Skype for Windows desktop")?

Yes, my setting was to install automatically, so I will now switch it to No. They say that maintaining the installations as automatic is recommended. Is that okay?

I see the Power Management Driver download for Windows 8.1 on the Lenovo website. I also see the "Camera driver" that you had suggested in your latest posting. What is the "Lenovo driver"?

Should I uninstall the Who Crashes program from my system, or should I keep it for now?

Thank you so much, as always, for all of the time that you have given in assisting me with the issue!

~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry - a typo - should have read power management - the Lenovo driver


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Okay, thank you for the clarifications! What are your thoughts concerning my other questions in post #18?


Thanks,


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

The link for Skype is the same as I sent but the direct download link
The only point I was trying to get across there is that the desktop version seems to be reported as more stable than the modern app from the Store

The access to devices and printers for *driver updates* does not change the normal windows updates - all you are doing there is preventing windows - Microsoft updating your drivers
there is without doubt a history of it offering the wrong driver particularly it appears wireless drivers
I have dealt with a few both here and privately where it has installed the wrong driver

It is NOT windows updates you are changing if you have done that it is wrong it is the access as described

I would leave WHO CRASHED for the time being - it may just help if you have another crash

It is nothing like windbg - which for instance tells me that you have two sticks of Samsung ram
and MANY other details
LENOVO 
74CN44WW(V3.05) 
09/18/2013 
LENOVO 
Lenovo IdeaPad Y510P

LENOVO_BI_IDEAPAD


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,

Okay, here is what I did, in accordance with your post #16 and 17.

First, for the device installation settings, I selected "No, let me choose what to do", and in the sub-options, I selected "Never install driver software from Windows update". A check box below that, called "Automatically get the device app and info provided by your device manufacturer" is checked. Is all that okay?

Second, I installed the "Lenovo Power Management" driver for Windows 8.1, which was found using the link (see page 4 on the website) that you had provided in post #17. It asked me to restart after the installation had successfully completed.

Third, I installed the camera driver using the link that you provided in post #18. No rebooting was asked after the installation.

Fourth, to be safe, I uninstalled and reinstalled Skype using the link that you had supplied in post #17. The desktop download was available here: http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/ I then pressed on the green tab, called "Get Skype for Windows desktop" and followed the instructions from there. I then rebooted, even though it was not asked.

Finally, after rebooting the second time, I went to "Command prompt admin", and here are the results from sfc/scannow:

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

Is this as much as we can do at this point?

Thanks,

~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
Go back to a cmd prompt with admin rights and copy and paste this to the cmd prompt

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

The spacing is critical so I do advise a copy and paste as against trying to type it

Press enter it will take sometime and you will see a progress by percentage it may well appear to have stopped around the 20 and 80% mark

Do not use the computer for anything whilst it is running and all being well it will report that health is restored

REBOOT

Go back again to a cmd prompt with admin rights and run the system file check again
sfc /scannow

It should now report all files in order no violations found


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay, I did as you had instructed, and the latest result from sfc/scannow is the following:


Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


Is that what you had expected? It sounds like everything is running normally!


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes it is good that the system files are now sorted
However we cannot say that the cause of the Blue Screen of Death crash is sorted as we do not know exactly what caused it
As I said the dump tends to point to a USB issue. However it is as you have seen a driver issue for a usb device
On a laptop although it is not obvious the camera and the touchpad for instance are treated as usb devices


It maybe that the two drivers from Lenovo and the repair of the system files will solve it


We can only wait and see


I will remain subscribed to your topic, so will know when you post


If say in four or five days there has not been another BSOD please come back and mark the topic solved by clicking the mark solved button on your post


If it does occur again AFTER that please start another topic and we will have a look at the then created dump file


Good luck with it


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Okay, I will do that. And yes, hopefully what we have done will resolve the issue.  In any case, I never again encountered that sudden error screen, so I hope it will remain that way, but if I do see it after four to five days, would you like me to re-mark this thread as unsolved, instead of creating another thread?


Whatever happens, I wanted to take this moment to thank you for your outstanding assistance with this problem, and, again, for the problems that I have posted since 2011. I cannot describe to you accurately enough how grateful I am for your patience, dedication, advice, and feedback!


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers that is nice of you to say so - we have worked together a couple of times
If it is still open just post on it
If it has been closed - although you can ask for it to be re-opened, you can start again and reference to this one by a link - 
as you wish really


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Well, it appears that I spoke too soon! Unfortunately, I just encountered the same dreaded blue screen error again (the second time) not long after returning from sleep mode.  


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send the dump please


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay, the newest dump file is attached. 


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Go Control Panel Device Manager - expand network adapters
what is listed please for the wireless adapter
It is either Intel or Broadcom/Atheros
When you have that established go back to the Lenovo site and install the driver offered
http://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/pro...tops/ideapad-y510p-notebook?TabName=Downloads

The latest dump is exactly the same as the other dump


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

There are four items listed under "Network adapters" (including the wireless adapter):


Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Bluetooth Device (RFCOMM Protocol TDI)
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 2230
Qualcomm Atheros AR8171/8175 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (NDIS 6.30)


Which driver should I install on the website?


Thanks,


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

intel wireless


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This post is only for your info
Here is your last dump
analysed using windbg

DRIVER_POWER_STATE_FAILURE (9f)
A driver has failed to complete a power IRP within a specific time (usually 10 minutes).
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000003, A device object has been blocking an Irp for too long a time
Arg2: ffffe00180384060, Physical Device Object of the stack
Arg3: ffffd001b3cbe930, nt!TRIAGE_9F_POWER on Win7, otherwise the Functional Device Object of the stack
Arg4: ffffe001959a8610, The blocked IRP

Debugging Details:
------------------

TRIAGER: Could not open triage file : e:\dump_analysis\program\triage\modclass.ini, error 2

DRVPOWERSTATE_SUBCODE: 3

DRIVER_OBJECT: ffffe0018a16a800

IMAGE_NAME: usbccgp.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP: 53d0f1b3

MODULE_NAME: usbccgp

FAULTING_MODULE: fffff801161a1000 usbccgp

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID: WIN8_DRIVER_FAULT

In red you will see the blocked IRP
that is input/output request packet

In simple terms this is what happens

When the software requires data transfer to occur between itself and the USB, it sends a block of data called an _*I/O Request Packet (IRP)*_ to the appropriate pipe, and the software is later notified when this request is completed successfully or terminated by error. Other than the presence of an IRP request, the pipe has no interaction with the USB. In the event of an error after three retry attempts, the IRP is cancelled and all further and outstanding IRPs to that pipe are ignored until the software responds to the error signal that is generated by sending an appropriate call to the USB. How exactly this is handled depends upon the type of device and the software.

Perhaps that is not so simple - the device sends a block of data - the driver for it is loaded - if there is something wrong with the driver - then it is blocked and hence the I/O request times out before success

Unfortunately I cannot further identify the device causing the problem


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

The last selection on page 3 on the website says this:

Intel WLAN Driver for Windows 8.1 (64-bit) - IdeaPad Y410p, Y510p 


I think that is the correct driver, given that this is the only wireless-related driver for Windows 8.1. Does this sound right?

*Edit: *Thank you for the useful information in your latest posting!

~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have closed my windbg now I thought you had 8.1 64 bit
there are only two pages of drivers are there not

it is 
12.8.0.1016 
10/16/2013

http://download.lenovo.com/consumer/mobiles/wlan147w8164.exe

my link is clickable


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Just been having another look at the dump
Have you got in programs and features any mention of this
*Integrated Camera by SunpluSIT*


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay, using the link that you kindly provided, the installation worked! It did not ask to restart/reboot.

Yes, I have Windows 8.1, although I cannot be certain if I have 64-bit (I believe I do, though).

Should I reboot, or that will not be necessary?

*Edit: *In accordance with your latest post, would that be under Device Manager?

Thanks,

~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes you do have 64 bit
what fooled me was that you said there were three pages of drivers
You have to set your OS as Windows 8.1 64 bit in the box at the top of the driver page on the Lenovo site

NO - control panel programs and features as I said


> Have you got in programs and features any mention of this


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, okay, that explains why I was seeing six pages instead of just two! My apologies for that!


And no, I do not see "Integrated Camera by SunpluSIT" listed in there.


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. well in that case are you sure you have installed the correct drivers for the other items
2. It may not have that exact name
- do you see any listing for your camera


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, I see two camera-related programs installed. One is called "Lenovo EasyCamera", and the other is entitled "Lenovo YouCam".


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Before we go any further
open control panel and click system
does it say 32 bit OS
or 
64bit OS


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

64 bit


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So to go back to the previous question although I think the drivers are the same for 32 and 64bit 8.1
Are you sure you installed the correct power management driver and the correct camera driver


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, the power management driver that I see on the website is the same that I installed previously, and I used the link in your post #17 to install the camera driver. 


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

OK I forgot that I provided a direct link for the camera

You have installed as part of the package that came with the Lenovo

PowerDVD and the YouCam - both are from Cyberlink

follow this advice

Unless noted, software updates provided on this page are exclusively for retail and online purchased versions only. To check for updates for hardware bundled versions, locate the "About" dialog in the software, and then click on the "Upgrade" button. In the Upgrade dialog click the "Update" tab to see if there are any updates available


After that see how you go again
Post back of course if another crash


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I will not be looking at it tonight but send me this please
FREE speccy
https://www.piriform.com/speccy

the green download button
then when you have it installed do this

*1.* *File > Save Snapshot*. This will create a file called [hostname].speccy and this can be emailed to whoever you like. Note the person will need to also have Speccy installed to open this file.
*2.* *File > Publish Snapshot*. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like. The person will not need to install Speccy. Note, for your security, there are a few settings that are not included in the published information, and we delete them all after 30 days.

It is no use sending it me as a text file - so either send me the URL from the browser screen or send me the Save snapshot

If you prefer you can send me them by PM
Although my reply with any info must be on this site - but then no personal details will be on my reply


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay, I will follow your advice in your last two posts, First, as per your post #47, where may I locate the "About" dialogue? Which software were you referring to? The camera?


Thanks,


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Sorry I do not understand - you open the program 
powerdvd and then on the GUI there will be an about - entry - sometimes it is on the Help tab at the top of the window

For instance on YOU CAM - it says
To update your software, do this:

1. Open the Upgrade Information window by doing one of the following:
click the button on the YouCam title bar.

click the *Upgrade *button in the About window.

2. Click the feature you would like to upgrade to, or the patch you want to
update with

3. A web browser window opens, where you can purchase product upgrade
or download the latest patch update.


I cannot help further than that as I do not have the programs


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,

Sorry for the delayed response.

Okay, just to inform you, I successfully updated my YouCam program to YouCam 4.1 (this was available). I didn't "upgrade" since there was a fee. I tried the same with PowerDVD, but I did not see any options to update. Were there any other programs that you had wanted me to try and update?

Also, here is the URL from the Speccy program (ultimately, I went with publishing the snapshot): http://speccy.piriform.com/results/ybFDAotMqctzgWxc6HKKU0i

Thanks,

~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No - not yet - I will need to examine Speccy
Try it and see could be the YouCam update will fix it - but cannot of course be sure


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Okay, I will wait until you examine Speccy. 


Yes, hopefully the YouCam update that I did will fix it. 


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I have only had a quick look as I am going out for the evening and will not get chance to have a more in depth look until later


Have you installed this
Adblock Plus for IE\AdblockPlusEngine.exe


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, Adblock is installed (I saw it listed there in my installed program list). 


Have a nice evening! 


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I KNOW it is installed
I saw it on Speccy
What I was asking is 
DID YOU install it OR is it within your knowledge that it came pre-installed on the Lenovo


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah, my apologies! Yes, I installed it shortly after I received the unit (on December 31st, 2013). 


Thanks,


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Leave it for the time being please
if you get another crash we will look further at it.


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Thank you for your response. Would you like me to try anything further, or simply just re-post here if another crash occurs (as per your latest posting)?


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

indeed



> if you get another crash we will look further at it.


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Just out of curiosity, is there any particular reason as to why the error tends to emerge after returning from sleep/hibernation mode? Is it related to what you had previously described in your post #34?


Could it surface after either shutting down or restarting?


~Trav.~


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Unfortunately, I just recently received the same error again, though this time, it took much longer to appear (nearly a month since I last saw it).


I am attaching the dump file to this posting.


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have sent the dump as a shortcut zip I cannot read it
send it as per the others please 
simply as a compressed to desktop not as a shortcut


as per the one you sent in post 11


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Are you able to read it now?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

YES and it is without doubt USB related
Is there any chance you are hibernating with an active USB device eg a flash pen drive and then disconnecting before wake up

run this please
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/usbdeview-x64.zip

*Description*

USBDeview is a small utility that lists all USB devices that currently connected to your computer, as well as all USB devices that you previously used. 
For each USB device, extended information is displayed: Device name/description, device type, serial number (for mass storage devices), the date/time that device was added, VendorID, ProductID, and more... 
USBDeview also allows you to uninstall USB devices that you previously used, disconnect USB devices that are currently connected to your computer, as well as to disable and enable USB devices. 
You can also use USBDeview on a remote computer, as long as you login to that computer with admin user. 









Posted with due ack to Nirsoft


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Would you like me to post a snapshot of what is shown in USBDeview? However, I cannot capture all of the columns in a single shot.


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Probably not necessary - 
working your way through the guide


USBDeview also allows you to uninstall USB devices that you previously used - Are any shown - options tab - click display disconnected devices


What is shown for currently connected


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Yes, there are three devices currently highlighted with a green dot on the far left of each selection. 


The device names (description) for the three selections are:


Lenovo EasyCamera
USB Composite Device
Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless Bluetooth(R) - 4.0 + High Speed Adapter


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

and what is shown currently disconnected - as per my last options tab


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

The disconnected ones (highlighted by grey dots) are:


Canon MP280 ser
USB Printing Support
USB Composite
Lexar USB Flash Drive USB Device
Lexar USB Flash Drive USB Device (repeated in list)
USB Mass Storage Device


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

uninstall the disconnected ones using usbview either select and file tab then uninstall or select and icon to left of red dot.


reboot and test


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,

Would it be okay if I reinstall certain ones (such as the printer software) afterwards?

*Edit:* Only uninstall those items that have a "grey" dot next to them (indicating disconnected items)?

~Trav.~


----------



## XCem (Oct 23, 2014)

Happened here on Windows 7 SP1
For me my drivers had no power at all therefore the motherboard has a problem powering these drivers. At least from my experience.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

By uninstalling the disconnected items it removes the files relating to that item.
It MAYBE and I am not certain that Windows is assigning an IRP I/O - Input Output request Packet to the disconnected item it cannot of course complete the request.


Therefore the crash occurs -whether this is the cause is a process of elimination


ENSURE when you have any of these items connected that you close and safely remove hardware before commencing sleep mode - for the flash drives


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Okay, using USBDeview, I uninstalled those six disconnected items that I listed in post #70. I then shut down the laptop and restarted, and when I opened USBDeview, I found that those same six items were no longer displayed there, only the three currently connected ones, as before. 


And yes, I almost always ensure that I remove my flash drives securely (i.e. not just pulling them out!). 


Is there anything further that you would like me to verify?


Thanks,


~Trav.~


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Not at this time just give it a try


----------



## Rain1290 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Macboatmaster,


Okay, I will see how it goes and post if I encounter the error screen again. I just returned from sleep/hibernation mode, and so far so good (though it may be too early to say).


That said, I neglected to mention that I did encounter the error screen (the fourth time) two days ago - October 22nd - (it occurred not too long after I first posted on this topic to bring the third encounter to your attention). As such, I wanted to attach the .zip file here, just in case you wanted to take a look at it.


Also, is there any particular reason as to why this error takes place only after sleep/hibernation mode? Are the reasons related to your post #34? Can it also happen after shutting down or restarting?


Cheers,


~Trav.~


----------

